# Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Có Tốt Không?



## thuthuytatana (1/12/18)

Các mẹ, các chị nào sử dụng nệm cao su nhân tạo rồi cho em xin ít thông tin ạ, như bài viết dưới đây đánh giá có đúng không ạ?

Mặc dù “sinh sau đẻ muộn” so với nệm cao su tự nhiên, song nệm cao su nhân tạo vẫn có sức hút không hề thua kém. Thậm chí, doanh thu bán ra của loại nệm này còn cao hơn nhiều so với nệm cao su tự nhiên và nhiều loại nệm khác trên thị trường. Vậy câu hỏi đặt ra lúc này là nệm cao su nhân tạo có tốt không? Người tiêu dùng có nên sử dụng sản phẩm này cho gia đình mình hay không? Cùng chúng tôi khám phá tất tần tật về nó để tìm cho mình câu trả lời đầy đủ nhất bạn nhé!

*1. Nệm cao su nhân tạo là gì?*
Trước khi nắm những lợi ích mà loại đệm này mang lại thì bạn cần phải biết rõ nó là gì, từ đó mới đưa ra được đánh giá khách quan và chính xác nhất.

_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​
Thực chất, nệm cao su nhân tạo được tạo ra từ cao su nhân tạo. Đây là một chất dẻo với tính co giãn cực tốt, là kết quả của phản ứng trùng ngưng những cấu trúc đơn gồm có isopren, cloropren, isibutylen và 1,3 butadien. Nhờ những đặc tính vượt trội của cao su nhân tạo, các nhà sản xuất đã pha trộn cùng một số phụ gia khác theo một tỉ lệ nhất định, tạo nên sản phẩm thay thế hoàn hảo cho cao su đang ngày càng trở nên khan hiếm.

Nệm cao su nhân tạo với thiết kế theo dạng bọt khí, không khá nhiều so với loại nệm cao su tự nhiên. Về chất lượng còn tùy thuộc vào hàm lượng cao su mà nhà sản xuất ứng dụng trong nệm. Khi hàm lượng của nó càng lớn thì chất lượng của nệm càng cao.

*2. Nệm cao su nhân tạo có tốt không?*
Đây là một câu hỏi mà rất nhiều người tiêu dùng đặt ra khi có ý định mua loại nệm này. Trên thực tế, dòng sản phẩm này được thừa hưởng rất nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội của nệm cao su tự nhiên, nhưng dù vậy nó vẫn còn tồn tại một số nhược điểm chưa khắc phục được.

_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp ba TATANA_​
+ Ưu điểm

Độ đàn hồi tốt, đây chính là điểm đặc trưng nổi trội nhất của dòng sản phẩm này. Bề mặt nệm cao su nhân tạo cũng mềm mịn và khá êm ái, khi người dùng nằm không bị lún và nhanh chóng quay trở về với trạng thái ban đầu.

Với bề mặt mềm mịn êm ái nên sau khi nằm bề mặt đệm không bị lún mà nhanh chóng khôi phục lại trạng thái ban đầu.

Một điểm cộng khác của nó là độ bền cao. Trong điều kiện bình thường thì đệm cao su nhân tạo có khả năng duy trì được tuổi thọ lên đến 20 năm, thậm chí còn vượt trội hơn cả sản phẩm từ tự nhiên. Các nhà cung cấp nệm thường sẽ ghi nhận thời gian bảo hành cho khách hàng đầy đủ khi bán.


Ngoài ra, đệm cao su nhân tạo còn được sản xuất trên quy trình công nghệ tiên tiến, nghiêm ngặt, đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe, không gây dị ứng cho da. Kết cấu của nệm khá bền chặt nên lúc trở mình cũng không phát ra tiếng động khó chịu cho người bên cạnh. Giá cả của nệm cũng “hạt dẻ” hơn nhiều so với nệm cao su tự nhiên.


_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​
+ Nhược điểm

Vì là cao su tổng hợp nên nó không đảm bảo độ an toàn 100%. Ngoài ra, loại cao su sử dụng để sản xuất nệm cũng không có khả năng tự phân hủy, vậy nên bài toán về vấn đề bảo vệ môi trường vẫn còn khiến nhà sản xuất nệm phải suy nghĩ.

Tuy vậy, nhưng với những lợi ích mà nệm cao su tổng hợp mang lại thì nó vẫn xứng đáng là lựa chọn dành cho mọi người, mọi nhà. Sử dụng nó, chắc chắn bạn sẽ có những trải nghiệm đầy bất ngờ. Hãy liên hệ với Tanata nếu bạn muốn mua nệm cao su nhân tạo đảm bảo chất lượng bạn nhé!

*Nguồn: tatana.vn*​


----------

